# Kabelbeschriftung nach DIN EN 61346-2



## Janultra (1 April 2010)

Moin!
Ich muss eine kleine Anlage mit Schaltschrank planen. Vereinfacht besteht die Anlage aus zwei Motoren, Unterverteilungsdosen und Schaltschrank.
Die Beschriftung der Netzteile, Klemmen, Stecker, etc. ist mir klar, die kann ich auch direkt aus dem Verbindungsplan entnehmen.

Aber, wenn ich ein Kabel (nennen wir es "-W42") habe, das ist an einer Seite verbunden mit dem Stecker "-X6" des Schaltschrankes "-A1", die andere Seite ist verbunden mit der Unterverteilung "-A3.1" an der Dose "-X32",
dann bedrucke ich mir zwei Stücke Schrumpfschlauch oder mach zwei Schildchen für beide Seite, welcher Text kommt jetzt aber genau auf die beiden Schildchen und warum.

THX,
Jan


----------

